# pand deprecated in bluez-utils

## StriderA

So, after researching for a good hour trying to figure out why I didn't have the pand command, I found out that it comes from bluez-utils and only if you use the old-daemons package.  This says that it will install DEPRECATED daemons, which I guess pand has become.

So... since it's deprecated now, I would assume there is a better alternative.  Anyone know of any?

Also, the how-to should either be updated with new info or stating that bluez-utils should be installed with the old-daemons USE flag.

----------

## krushia

*bump*

I'm trying to figure out the same thing.  I can't find any documentation that even begins to explain how to use BlueZ 3.x.  I don't think using the old daemons is the right answer.  Can anyone please shed some light on this?

----------

## Stolz

Same here.

With my old mobile (Nokia) I used to connect my laptop to Internet using the mobile GPRS line. I used bluetooth+rfcomm to connect to the DUN (Dialup Networking) Profile of my mobile.

Now I have a new mobile (HTC) and it has no DUN profile, but a Bluetooth PAN (Personal Area Network) profile, so I need the pand command to connect to my mobile, but bluez-utils lacks it.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## binro

I am curious too... There is still a pand directory in the bluez-utils source tarball on the BlueZ site.

----------

## binro

Ah ha! I set PAN to autostart=yes in /etc/bluetooth/network.service, recycled bluetooth and now I see in the syslog:

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal hcid[15161]: Bluetooth HCI daemon

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal hcid[15161]: HCI dev 0 registered

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal hcid[15161]: HCI dev 0 already up

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal hcid[15161]: Device hci0 has been added

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal hcid[15161]: Starting security manager 0

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal hcid[15161]: Device hci0 has been activated

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal hcid[15161]: Starting SDP server

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal hcid[15161]: Created local server at unix:abstract=/var/run/dbus-24vE6JGR7Y,guid=f06c55af6f22b1cac0d762004736e83e

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal serial[15167]: Bluetooth Serial Port daemon

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal serial[15167]: Registered manager path:/org/bluez/serial

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal network[15168]: Bluetooth Network daemon

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal network[15168]: Parsing /etc/bluetooth/network.conf failed: No such file or directory

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal network[15168]: Failed to claim to interface: 

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal pan0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal pan1: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal network[15168]: Registered manager path:/org/bluez/network

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal network[15168]: Registered server path:/org/bluez/network/panu

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal udev-net.sh: /etc/init.d/net.pan0: does not exist or is not executable

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal udev-net.sh: /etc/init.d/net.pan1: does not exist or is not executable

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal network[15168]: Registered server path:/org/bluez/network/gn

Nov 11 18:32:14 opal network[15168]: Registered server path:/org/bluez/network/nap

So now I need to know the syntax of /etc/bluetooth/network.conf and what goes in /etc/conf.d/net for pan. I assume you alias net.pan0 to net.lo in the usual way. Anybody got any further ideas?

HTH

----------

## Stefan.qn

oh I was also looking for that for an hour. Is sdpd gone, too? 

Newbie OT Question: Is there a way to watch posts in this forum without replying to them?  :Smile: 

I've found in that post (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-599945) something like:

# Start sdpd (allowed values are "true" and "false")

SDPD_ENABLE=true 

but if I put it in my conf.d/bluetooth and restart it still looks like this:

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...                                                [ ok ]

----------

## ph03

 *binro wrote:*   

> Ah ha! I set PAN to autostart=yes in /etc/bluetooth/network.service, recycled bluetooth and now I see in the syslog:
> 
> Nov 11 18:32:14 opal hcid[15161]: Bluetooth HCI daemon
> 
> Nov 11 18:32:14 opal hcid[15161]: HCI dev 0 registered
> ...

 

Any news about this?

----------

## Rikz

Almost the same here:

```
Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop network[4523]: Bluetooth Network daemon

Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop network[4523]: Parsing /etc/bluetooth/network.conf failed: No such file or directory

Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop network[4523]: Config options: InterfacePrefix=bnep%d, PANU_Script=(null), GN_Script=(null), NAP_Script=(null), GN_Interface=pan0, NAP_Interface=pan1, Security=true

Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop network[4523]: Failed to claim to interface: 

Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop pan0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.

Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop network[4523]: Registered manager path:/org/bluez/network

Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop network[4523]: Registered server path:/org/bluez/network/nap

Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop network[4523]: Registered server path:/org/bluez/network/gn

Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop network[4523]: Registered server path:/org/bluez/network/panu

Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop network[4523]: filter_function: sender=org.freedesktop.DBus destination=:1.15 obj_path=/org/freedesktop/DBus interface=org.freedesktop.DBus method=NameAcquired

Mar  7 01:28:05 laptop network[4523]: filter_function: sender=:1.2 destination=(null) obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/Manager interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager method=DeviceAdded

```

No network interfaces are created. Does this new system without 'pand' and other daemons work at all?

----------

## binro

I think so. I persevered but cannot remember exactly what I did now.   :Sad:  I created the net.pan0 alias and configured my phone and got a TCP/IP connection, accompanied by a huge number of error messages. I think at that point the routing needed to be set up and I lost interest (my phone connects perfectly well over WiFi). Sorry not to be of more help.

----------

## lysergicacid

any updates on this please ?

----------

## Devport

I switched to Ubuntu and there blueman ( http://blueman-project.org ) provides seamless nap integration. I never got blueman working with nap on gentoo though.

----------

## lysergicacid

thanks i'll take a look, u never know things might actually work since u last tried in gentoo, was it in portage and masked then ?

```
$ emerge -p bluez

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-wireless/bluez" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/bluez-4.34 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Tiziano Müller <dev-zero@gentoo.org> (28 Nov 2008)

# mask for testing/transition

# blueman needs policykit-gnome

- net-wireless/bluez-4.32 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-wireless/bluez-4.28 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-wireless/bluez-4.21 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

